# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  (Erst-)Antrag -Schwerbehindertenrecht-

## Olli Tho-Jo

Ich fülle gerade meinen entsprechenden Erstantrag gemäß dem Sozialgesetzbuch aus und falle über die Merkzeichen
G, aG, H, RF, B, BI, GI, 1.Kl.
Für mich als Patient mit erkanntem Prostatkarzinom kommen die Beschreibungen irgendwie nicht in Betracht (weder blind noch gehbehindert noch sonstige Beschreibungen treffen irgendwie zu).
Kann man beim Ausfüllen einfach KEIN Kreuzchen setzen und darauf vertrauen, dass man die zustehenden 50% (mindestens) auch ohne Ankreuzen bekommt?
Oder welche Kästchen muss man ankreuzen?

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Olli,



> Ich fülle gerade meinen entsprechenden Erstantrag gemäß dem Sozialgesetzbuch aus und falle über die Merkzeichen
> G, aG, H, RF, B, BI, GI, 1.Kl.


 Trifft eines oder mehrere dieser Merkzeichen zu, dann kannst Du sie ja ankreuzen, ansonsten nicht und weiter mit dem ankreuzen anderen Fragen!

Ich denke, Du hast das mit deinen Ärzten abgesprochen, daß Du einen Schwerbehinderten Ausweis stellst?

----------


## monikamai

Hallo,Guten Abend,bei uns hat der Sozialedienst den Antrag-vonselbst!Musste nur abgegeben werden.Finde das ist der sicherste Weg,man kann nichts falsch machen.
L.G.
Monika

----------


## Olli Tho-Jo

So, nachdem ich nun mit meinem Hausarzt gesprochen habe, ergibt sich folgendes Bild: Gar nichts ankreuzen!!! Wenn keiner der angegebenen Grade zutrifft, kreuzt man gar nichts an. In aller Regel erhalten Menschen mit PK mind. 50%.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Olli,



> Gar nichts ankreuzen!!! Wenn keiner der angegebenen Grade zutrifft, kreuzt man gar nichts an.


 Hatte ich Dir doch schon oben erklärt hier mein


> ansonsten nicht und weiter mit dem ankreuzen anderen Fragen!





> In aller Regel erhalten Menschen mit PK mind. 50%.


Ja stimmt. In meinem Buch steht: Maligner Prostatatumore: ohne Notwenigkeit einer Behandlung 50 %; auf Dauer hormonenbehandelt wenigstens 60 %

Also, ist eine weitere Behandlung bei Dir nicht notwendig!Ist es für dich wichtiger mindestens 50 % Scherbehinderter zu sein als gegen deinen Krebs was zu unternehmen?

Weißt Du wieviel hier schon mit GS 3+3 = 6 vor der OP und danach...GS 7 od. 8 hatten! Olli, Du bist 51 Jahre alt und wenn man noch so jung ist, ist der Krebs sehr problematisch!
Schaue mal mein Profil an, damals war ich 56 Jahre alt! 
Es ist deine Entscheidung, alles Gute, Helmut

----------


## Olli Tho-Jo

@ Helmut:
Mein Arzt hat mir erklärt, dass es völlig unabhängig davon ist, ob man behandelt wird oder nicht, dass man die Schwerbehinderung beantagen kann. Natürlich lasse ich mich behandeln, ohne Frage. Und wenn es weitere "Probleme" gibt, wird die Behinderung ggf. von mind. 50% auf einen höheren Wert gestuft, je nach Behinderungsgrad.

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,

der Ausweis wird vermutlich für 5 Jahre erstellt. Es genügt eine fachärztliche Bestätigung über die OP oder norwendiger Behandlung. Kommen noch weitere Beschweden hinzu zB Bewegungseinschränkung, Bluthochdruck, Zucker, LeistenbruchOP und was es noch alles unschönes gibt, wird ein Gesamt % Satz berechnet. 
So habe ich schnell 90 % erreicht. Als Rentner ist es halt Vorteil be der Einkommenssteuer, oft mal Eintrittsvergünstigungen. Dem Arbeitgeber muss man dies nicht mitteilen.






> @ Helmut:
> Mein Arzt hat mir erklärt, dass es völlig unabhängig davon ist, ob man behandelt wird oder nicht, dass man die Schwerbehinderung beantagen kann. Natürlich lasse ich mich behandeln, ohne Frage. Und wenn es weitere "Probleme" gibt, wird die Behinderung ggf. von mind. 50% auf einen höheren Wert gestuft, je nach Behinderungsgrad.

----------


## HansiB

Wer so viele unschöne Krankheiten und Therapien hinter sich hat, wird mit 90 % Behinderung nicht mehr arbeiten können, der sollte auch schon mindestens 80 Jahr alt sein.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Dem Arbeitgeber muss man dies nicht mitteilen.


Was allerdings wg. dem Kündigungsschutz u. U. günstig wäre. Außerdem gibt's in paar zusätzliche Urlaubstage.




> Wer so viele unschöne Krankheiten und Therapien hinter sich hat, wird mit 90 % Behinderung nicht mehr arbeiten können, der sollte auch schon mindestens 80 Jahr alt sein.


Das sagst du. Für 100% reichen ein paar Metastasen und ein wenig Chemo aus.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

mit sowas beschäftigst du dich, gibt es nichts Wichtigeres?

Ein Paar viele Metastasen habe ich, Chemo nicht, da ist mit 100 % nichts drin. 

Am 7. 1. fahre ich zur 3. Therapie! Das mit den 40 Tagen ist etwas untertrieben, neuroendokrin ist wohl auch weniger das Problem bei mir. 

Guten Rutsch, wie oft rutschen wir noch mit unsererem schönen Ausweis?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## MarkusM

Also ich habe mit meinen Metastasen ohne Probleme 100 % bekommen.

Lieber Konrad, jetzt machst du schon wieder Andeutungen zu deiner aktuellen Therapie ohne konkret zu werden. 
Für mich, und sicher auch für einige Andere, wäre es interessant zu erfahren was genau du machst und wo, oder hab ich was verpasst?

Grüße
Markus

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Markus,

du hast nichts verpasst, Einige sind über den AK informiert, ohne viel Reaktion. Chemowissen ist einfacher und wichtiger. Ich werde einen Immun-Faden aufmachen und berichten. Eigentlich wollte ich eine positive Reaktion abwarten, aber das wird evtl. einige Therapiezyklen dauern. Mit viel Optimismus, könnte man schon was ahnen. Das Schreiben ist so beschwerlich.

Gruß Konrad und viel Erfolg

----------


## Harro

*Kein Insiderwissen*

Hallo, Konrad, da hast Du sicher vergessen, schlüssige Informationen weiterzugeben. Der Wille mag da gewesen sein, doch die von Dir immer gepriesene Initiative fehlt bislang. Der offiziell nicht mehr existente AK setzte sich zusammen aus: Knut - Heribert - Reinhard - Wolfgang (aus Berlin) - Hartmut und Hutschi (Harald). Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass einer aus dieser Runde Kenntnis von Deinen wahren aktuellen zusätzlichen Aktivitäten hinsichtlich PK in Schach halten hat. Mach uns doch bitte mal erschöpfend schlau, lieber Konrad. Vielleicht ist ja auch für uns etwas Nachahmenswertes dabei.

*"Die Jugend soll ihre eigenen Wege gehen; aber ein paar Wegweiser können nicht schaden"*
(Pearl S. Buck)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Harald,

ich rede von einem anderen AK, von uns, den todgeweihten, den gibt es noch. Der ist ja leider auch nicht mehr sehr aktiv.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Markus, Konrad und Hutschi,

bei diesem Thread geht es um den Erstantrag zur Anerkennung einer Behinderung. Ihr seid schon wieder bei einem ganz anderen Thema.

Ralf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ralf,

entschuldige, alles Gute im neuen Jahr.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

> entschuldige, alles Gute im neuen Jahr.


Hallo Konrad,

ebenso!

Ralf

----------


## Harro

*In diesem Bunde fehlt der Dritte*

Hallo, Ralf, habe verstanden. Manchmal juckt es einem im Finger. Ich tue es auch nie wieder!! Lieber mache ich ein neues Fass - sprich einen neuen Thread - auf.

*"Drei Dinge kommen nicht zurück: Das gesprochene Wort - das vergangene Leben und die versäumte Zeit"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Konrad

> Wer so viele unschöne Krankheiten und Therapien hinter sich hat, wird mit 90 % Behinderung nicht mehr arbeiten können, der sollte auch schon mindestens 80 Jahr alt sein.


Vielen Dank an HansiB,
leider habe ich die 80 noch nicht erreicht, werde mich aber mühen es zu schaffen.

fohes neues Jahr

----------


## HerbertN28

Hallo Olli Th-JO-jO
Mein Antrag für den Schwerbeschädigtenausweis wurde vom Sozialdiest des Krankenhauses gestellt und ich bekam bei meiner 2-fachen Hormontherapie 100 Prozent für 5 Jahr, die im Juni 2009 zu Ende gehen. Es läuft aber auf Veranlassung des Versorgungsamtes ein entsprechender Verlängerungsantrag.

----------


## WolframHM

> Dem Arbeitgeber muss man dies nicht mitteilen.


 Was hat es denn für einen Vor- oder Nachteil, wenn ich dem Arbeitgeber das mitteile?

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,

Vorteil ist möglicherweise mehr Urlaub und einen besseren Kündigungsschutz.
Nachteil, wenn man mit dem Arbeitgeber nicht gut steht, die Zuweisung eine schlechter bezahlter Tätigkeit, da man ja krank ist. Und heutzutage wird immer öfter, selbst im öffentlichen Dienst, versucht kranke Mitarbeiter irgendwie los zu werden.
Bezüglich deiner Mail, sollte die möglicherweise an HansiB gehen, der den Vornamen Konrad hat ?







> Was hat es denn für einen Vor- oder Nachteil, wenn ich dem Arbeitgeber das mitteile?

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo,

ab einer gewissen Größenordnung müssen Firmen einen bestimmten Anteil von Schwerbehinderten beschäftigen.
Somit hilft die Meldung an den AG die Quote zu erfüllen.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo WolframHM,




> Was hat es denn für einen Vor- oder Nachteil, wenn ich dem Arbeitgeber das mitteile?


 


> Zitat von *Konrad*  
> _Dem Arbeitgeber muss man dies nicht mitteilen._


Dann wende dich doch an den Schwerbehinderten Vertrauensmann im Betrieb, in der Gemeinde oder Stadt -im Telefonbuch stehen sie-

In jedem Fall, soll man es dem Chef anzeigen, das man jetzt Schwerbehinderter ist und mehr als 50 % ! Im nachhinein, kann man nicht sagen, hallo stopp ich bin 50% Schwerbehinder Sie können mich doch nicht an den Platz setzen, den kann ich nicht ausführen!

Schaue doch mal au diese Website *Schwerbehidertenvertretung*

Um das zu beurteilen sind Schwerbehinderte Vertrauensleute und beurteilen den Arbeitsplatz und sagen dann ihr Urteil -es geht oder er geht nicht!

Ich würde es auf jeden Fall empfehlen zu machen -Behindertenausweis vorlegen...

Gut Glück und viel Erfolg
Helmut

----------

